
Researcher illegally shares millions of science papers free online-ScienceAlert - lolptdr
http://www.sciencealert.com/this-woman-has-illegally-uploaded-millions-of-journal-articles-in-an-attempt-to-open-up-science
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11093779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11093779).

